# Ferromex Roundhouse panorama



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Here's the FXE roundhouse in Guadalajara if anyone is interested. I have a higher quality pic too if anyone wants that for modelling purposes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a big place!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is so very neat and clean...more so than my HO layout
by a long shot. 

Don


----------

